# Gewächshaus



## axel (28. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Gartenfreunde

Ich bin grad beim Gewächshaus bauen .

 

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich wo ich gute und günstige Folie für das Gewächshaus  bekomme ?
Ich bräuchte 7x 9 Meter .

lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gewächshaus*

Hi Axel,
nur so als Idee.....
es gibt doch bestimmt viele Gärtnereien bei Dir auf der Drehe oder dort wo Du arbeitest.
Vielleicht verarbeiten die ja solche Folie, wie Du brauchst, und können Dir ein "Reststück" günstig überlassen.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gewächshaus*

Hallo Axel,
das sieht toll aus. Aus welchem Material hast Du das Gestell gebaut? 
Mit der Folie ist das so eine Sache. Die hält nicht lange. Meine Foliengewächshäuser haben nur 2 Sommer/Winter gehalten, dann waren die Weichmacher raus und die Folie ist gerissen. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie biegefähig und wie teuer Doppelstegplatten sind, aber wäre das eine Alternative?


----------



## Patrick K (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gewächshaus*

Hallo Axel 
guggst du http://s216611543.e-shop.info/shop/category_3/2.-Gartenfolien-_-Gew%C3%A4chshausfolien.html?sessid=K7xzZXDh8RVi8YHvlRaooMSEJzpBw7eplIUqa03lk6ImG24GMonWLREUTtPulYjk&shop_param=cid%3D%26 
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick  2


----------

